# ADR - at Disney World



## casey2 (Aug 19, 2008)

just got off the phone with Disney dining reservations
they said they couldn't make dining reservations past late January until the end of October b/c of changes to the system.
They could reserve at the Royal Table, Victoria and Albert, and another show I don't recall.

Has anyone else heard this.
She told me they could start accepting ADR's again on October 24th (she thinks) ?

Can anyone confirm this?

Casey2


----------



## casey2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*just found my own answer*

http://allears.net/din/restnews.htm

An upgrade to Disney's Dining Reservation System will begin July 21, 2008. As the application upgrade occurs, the latest reservation date guests will be able to secure is January 25, 2009. This means that in some cases you may not be able to book as far in advance as usual. (Note that reservation booking windows for Victoria & Albert's, Chef Mickey's and Cinderella's Royal Table will not be affected by this system upgrade.) Beginning October 24, 2008, the current system will be replaced by an improved system for dining, recreation and tour bookings. With the launch of the new booking system, reservations for dining, recreation, and tours will be made during one single transaction. Once the upgrade is completed the booking window will expand back to the normal 180 days.


----------

